# Target 2014 admissions at the US



## prithvi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello all. This is my first post here. I am Prithvi from India. I am presently studying Computer Science at a private college here .I will graduate in 2014 so I want to apply for film schools around LA in 2014. The problem is I cannot afford huge tuition fee's at UCLA/USC. So I wanted to know what does it take to get scholarship around 60-70%? I want to start preparing from right now itself. Thanks in advance


----------



## mfa2012 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's very challenging to obtain a scholarship directly from a film school; I believe NYU offers a couple of scholarships, but I'm not sure whether they cover 60-70% of tuition. Given acceptance to film school is challenging to begin with, I would recommend that you attempt to secure financing from a scholarship program in India; the US and India have a Fulbright scholarship program that funds study abroad.


----------



## prithvi (Mar 9, 2012)

Guys please help me out. I wish to study at UCLA/NYU/USC but I really cannot afford to spend more than 50K$ on film school tuition fee's. Should I stop dreaming about these universities or is there a way out?

PS.I know getting into these colleges itself is a challenging task but lets assume I got into any one of these.


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 10, 2012)

Most folks apply for financial aid and then get loans to cover the rest.  You can get a job to cover living expenses.  The schools u mention get way more applicants then they have spots for so they have no reason to offer huge aid packages.  You might get some merit based $$ the second year.

Mid-range schools are more likely to give more money if you have a certain talent.

If u don't have the cash the only way to go is to earn and borrow...


----------



## prithvi (Mar 10, 2012)

Since I am an international student , will I get financial aid?


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 10, 2012)

I am not sure how that works...i live in the US.  Someone mentioned Fullbrights


----------



## N_A_Fitz (Mar 10, 2012)

What area of film studies were u interested in?  Writing/direction/production??


----------



## prithvi (Mar 10, 2012)

direction


----------



## fcgp (Mar 10, 2012)

A good option is to go to NYU SCPS and take their 4/5 months filmmaking intensive program. I did that in 2006 and it was a very good program.


----------

